# rematch SM naruto VS spider-man



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

sm naruto has a win from this thread  

however I believe this needs to be re-looked spider-man was not done justice in this thread, the restrictions and scenarios are the same.

edit:  If spider-man rapes naruto like a prison bitch allow summons, but buta is still banned.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

.

That's Kabuto btw, what do you mean he got a win from Naruto in that thread?


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> .



we cant let naruto have a win now can we?


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> .
> 
> That's Kabuto btw, what do you mean he got a win from Naruto in that thread?




he's talking about this thread that was made in 2009,needs to be re-looked


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

well not much changed for Naruto except for speed and FRS power (still needs to be calced, but it's strong enough to kill if it hits in any case)


durability I'm not sure


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

i have to many taps up sorry anyways the op is fixed


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> well not much changed for Naruto except for speed and FRS power (still needs to be calced, but it's strong enough to kill if it hits in any case)
> 
> 
> durability I'm not sure



If FRS hits regular spidy I'm sure it will take him down, however spider-man is clearly faster and can punch threw naruto's durability.


----------



## Ice (Aug 28, 2012)

How strong was Spidey again?


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)

Plus he has spidey sense, it can alert Peter of danger,as to the best direction to move in order to dodge whatever's coming,hell it could be even invisible and peter would know.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Axel Almer said:


> How strong was Spidey again?


















lucky said:


> lol it's psychological dominance.  if you're talking about that then i agree.  Spidey idolizes cap... hell, one time he was like, "can i hold your books when we go to school?"
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> ...



















however even with all of this somehow naruto won


----------



## Red Angel (Aug 28, 2012)

Isn't Spiderman a Class 10+ or something?

EDIT: Ninja'd to the strength thing. Hurr durr


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

StealthRanger said:


> Isn't Spiderman a Class 10+ or something?
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd to the strength thing. Hurr durr



not this again =/


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

that tank scan is pretty boss


----------



## Red Angel (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> not this again =/



I was answering Lightning's question, but then you ninja'd me to it


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> that tank scan is pretty boss


that tank


StealthRanger said:


> I was answering Lightning's question, but then you ninja'd me to it



you never trust marvels class system


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

Marvel thinks 100+ tons = planet-buster


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> however even with all of this somehow naruto won


Damn had no Idea spidey was this strong,that's impressive


----------



## creative (Aug 28, 2012)

since this is an update of the last thread it should be noted that naruto's froggy fucks has the means to sonic blast that symbiote. does that mean scenario 2 in naruto's favor it symbiote has been shredded or does naruto have to beat the man inside the mask?

also, come on hammer. I love you, you're funny and shit but you know you don't need to make this thread.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

he also threw logen out a stark inc window.  he always has been this strong but people think of toby McGuire and the animated series and don't actually know what he can do which is why he lost.


I could see maybe him beating symbyiote spider man, and I do have to, spider man deserves better then losing to naruto in his wiki naruto fans keep using it against him in all spider man threads, it;s not fair and annoying.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

original thread had 





> Restrictions/bans: Any summons.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Dosent he need the frogs to go SM though?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Dosent he need the frogs to go SM though?


no, he can stay still or prep clones

the thread says SM though, so I assume he just has SM


or maybe he has frogs fused, but they can't help him other then give SM


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

actually not anymore, when he has no frogs he uses kagebunshins, but I noticed nobody asked that in the original thread.  I would assume he just starts off in SM


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 28, 2012)

SM Naruto can stop a speeding rhino that weighs 400000+ tons. Without being pushed back an inch. And then throw it far away. His FRS is a town level cutting attack, with large AoE too, that moves at mach 20. His senjutsu allows him to hit an opponent without actually hitting him, plus his regular techniques such as bushin...I don't see spidey winning.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

so are summons still banned ? both scenarios ?


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> SM Naruto can stop a speeding rhino that weighs 400000+ tons. Without being pushed back an inch. And then throw it far away. His FRS is a town level cutting attack, with large AoE too, that moves at mach 20. His senjutsu allows him to hit an opponent without actually hitting him, plus his regular techniques such as bushin...I don't see spidey winning.



do you have a calc of the rhinos size?


edit I can allow it to anything but buta


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)

Spidey sense will take care of senjutsu,plus I believe in SM he can only form 3 clones or something like that,spidy webs take care of that.The only problem is FRS,if he has the speed to do it.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

his spidy sense can take care of FRS


----------



## creative (Aug 28, 2012)

fuck it. the fight continues I guess. does this fight feature current marvel spider-man or is it composite? and by current spider-man that means spider-island and spider-man's spider-fu.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 28, 2012)

> do you have a calc of the rhinos size?



Waka has. I only calculated his weight.



here's the size but the weight is a bit off, I think. I recently calculated using the actual formula for that kind of things in some blog but I can't remember which one.

It came out to be something like 413000 to 430000 tons.


oh, here it is



3rd and last page in the comments


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

a creative color said:


> fuck it. the fight continues I guess. does this fight feature current marvel spider-man or is it composite? and by current spider-man that means spider-island and spider-man's spider-fu.



OBD rules say current version, and I only did it because in any spider-man thread people say "naruto beat him he sucks"


----------



## Cave Jansen (Aug 28, 2012)

Brohan had a calc for the Rhino throw iirc

edit

bah, ninj'ed


I can't see Spider winning this one. Clones + FRS would be hard to deal with.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> his spidy sense can take care of FRS


Guess it's who will punch 1st then


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Waka has. I only calculated his weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



first calc he assumes he is a specific breed of rhino when he is magical.


second is BM naruto this is SM


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> I can't see Spider winning this one. Clones + FRS would be hard to deal with.


spidy sense and superior reactions is a great combo.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> first calc he assumes he is a specific breed of rhino when he is magical.



Well, from what I recall the didnt come from nowhere. Just about all summons are from real animals, just that they can talk or do some other shit in addition with an inflated size.

What I'm saying is it's not a magic Rhino, it's just a giant fucking rhino.


----------



## Toriko (Aug 28, 2012)

> that moves at mach 20



lol...

10char


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

Brohan said:


> lol...
> 
> 10char


shit changes every day


----------



## Toriko (Aug 28, 2012)

I remeber when I joined and people had a hard time excepting mach 5.

Now it's four times that.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Well, from what I recall the didnt come from nowhere. Just about all summons are from real animals, just that they can talk or do some other shit in addition with an inflated size.
> 
> What I'm saying is it's not a magic Rhino, it's just a giant fucking rhino.



ok lets go with it is that big the hulk eats 4,000 tons for a snack



Brohan said:


> lol...
> 
> 10char





Fluttershy said:


> shit changes every day





Brohan said:


> I remeber when I joined and people had a hard time excepting mach 5.
> 
> Now it's four times that.


lul.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

Brohan said:


> I remeber when I joined and people had a hard time excepting mach 5.
> 
> Now it's four times that.


don't be afraid of big numbers 

peoples expectations are like authors intent


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 28, 2012)

> second is BM naruto this is SM




no, watch the comment....

aah whatever, I'm blogging this!


----------



## Toriko (Aug 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> don't be afraid of big numbers
> 
> peoples expectations are like authors intent



I'm not afraid of big numbers, just inflated ones


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

first off how can high and low end be so close together it defeats the purpose, second off.

lul 20 tons aint shit to spider man



Brohan said:


> I'm not afraid of big numbers, just inflated ones



numbers are scrry.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Low end is just how much lower it can go while still making sense, they can still be close together.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

Brohan said:


> I'm not afraid of big numbers, just inflated ones


we even spent time looking for the scan of the road and all 

and there might be Mach 24 Deidaras detonations in the works 


btw, what about your Mira speed calc ? Feel Mach 5+ is ok ? or even Mach 14 ?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 28, 2012)

> lul 20 tons aint shit to spider man



That's 20 tons of TNT

basically it's the same strength that an explosion of 20 tons of TNT would make.
It's not the same as lifting something that weighs 20 tons


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

I know that, still aint shit on spider-man,I still dont see how high and low ends are almost the same.


----------



## Toriko (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> first off how can high and low end be so close together it defeats the purpose, second off.
> 
> lul 20 tons aint shit to spider man
> 
> ...



They sure are man.

DEM fictionalcalculations scare me


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Low end is just how much lower it can go while still making sense, they can still be close together.



but It makes very little sense.





Brohan said:


> They sure are man.
> 
> DEM fictionalcalculations scare me



I dont even know when mach 20 was accepted.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> I know that, still aint shit on spider-man,I still dont see how high and low ends are almost the same.



20 tons of TNT are enough to destroy a city block. A rather large city block.
Aaaaaannd they're almost the same because obviously the weight of the rhino can't change that much, since it's scaled from actual rhinos, thus proportional


----------



## Twisted Darkness (Aug 28, 2012)

Spider-Man.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> 20 tons of TNT are enough to destroy a city block. A rather large city block.
> Aaaaaannd they're almost the same because obviously the weight of the rhino can't change that much, since it's scaled from actual rhinos, thus proportional



ok lets assume this 20 tons of tnt is true(lmao)  spider-man fights people like the hulk and wolverine on a daily basis.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 28, 2012)

> ok lets assume this 20 tons of tnt is true(lmao)



what's so laughable about it? Him throwing the rhino is much more than that and we have people later on (hell, even earlier on) that dish out multi city block level punches


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> what's so laughable about it? Him throwing the rhino is much more than that and we have people later on (hell, even earlier on) that dish out multi city block level punches



I said lets assume it im assuming it is true, and im saying it wont do any good since the hulk has done more impressive things and lost to spider-man


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't really care about this match, but wouldn't Hulk losing to Spidey be a massive outlier and extreme low end showing on the Hulk's part?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Don't really care about this match, but wouldn't Hulk losing to Spidey be a massive outlier and extreme low end showing on the Hulk's part?


he probably outsmarted and webbed him up or so


can't imagine a straight fight


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Don't really care about this match, but wouldn't Hulk losing to Spidey be a massive outlier and extreme low end showing on the Hulk's part?



how so, it's not like it was WW hulk spidy also beat logen and several other heros. including the x men


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> he probably outsmarted and webbed him up or so
> 
> 
> can't imagine a straight fight



actually look at luckys post I reposted.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> how so, it's not like it was WW hulk spidy also beat logen and several other heros. including the x men



Just saying, if someone brought up Hulk losing to Spidey in one of the Hulk's threads I'd expect it to be tossed out as a low end showing, considering that Hulk has been given decent odds against DBZ characters and pretty much any (comic) version of him can casually solo the HST.


----------



## Tir (Aug 28, 2012)

I dont follow marvel, but what kind of shits that spidey has to beat Hulk??

on topic, SM Naruto wins. New FRS calc special thnks to Flutter and eveyone behind the success of the calc. Your prize is a full year holiday in Bali. lol


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Just saying, if someone brought up Hulk losing to Spidey in one of the Hulk's threads I'd expect it to be tossed out as a low end showing, considering that Hulk has been given decent odds against DBZ characters and pretty much any (comic) version of him can casually solo the HST.



the case is different because hulks power depends on how angry he is, saying hulk lost to spider-man says not that hulk can lose but spider-man can win, spider-man beat the hulk threw faster reactions, and it is consistent because of other people he beat.



reposting since I assume some people did not see this















lucky said:


> lol it's psychological dominance.  if you're talking about that then i agree.  Spidey idolizes cap... hell, one time he was like, "can i hold your books when we go to school?"
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> ...


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)

Tir said:


> I dont follow marvel, but what kind of shits that spidey has to beat Hulk??
> 
> on topic, SM Naruto wins. New FRS calc special thnks to Flutter and eveyone behind the success of the calc. Your prize is a full year holiday in Bali. lol


I believe it was said that FRS would be useless thanks to Spidey sense.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> I believe it was said that FRS would be useless thanks to Spidey sense.



laser dodging spidy


----------



## Twisted Darkness (Aug 28, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> pretty much any (comic) version of him can casually solo the HST.



Byakuya would slaughter any version of the Hulk.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

Twisted Darkness said:


> Byakuya would slaughter any version of the Hulk.


you're too fat a troll 

go away



MvC probably


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Twisted Darkness said:


> Byakuya would slaughter any version of the Hulk.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHwegwXwwHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> you're too fat a troll
> 
> go away
> 
> ...



What other site could it possibly be?


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)

Twisted Darkness said:


> Byakuya would slaughter any version of the Hulk.


MVC am I right,what a joke  :rofl


----------



## Imagine (Aug 28, 2012)

Twisted Darkness said:


> Byakuya would slaughter any version of the Hulk.



Just shut up.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

Twisted Darkness said:


> Byakuya would slaughter any version of the Hulk.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 28, 2012)

There's no way some shitty Bleach character is beating a GENETIC FREAK


----------



## Twisted Darkness (Aug 28, 2012)

lol

All the OBD kids mad 'cause Hulk is shit-tier in the HST. He's only good when people use inconsistent high-ends.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

the hulk can punch threw reality as a low end


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Twisted Darkness said:


> lol
> 
> All the OBD kids mad 'cause Hulk is shit-tier in the HST. He's only good when people use inconsistent high-ends.



Someone's certainly getting their jimmies rustled.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

Twisted Darkness said:


> lol
> 
> All the OBD kids mad 'cause Hulk is shit-tier in the HST. He's only good when people use inconsistent high-ends.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 28, 2012)

Twisted Darkness said:


> mad



I love it when people use that word as a argument.


----------



## Twisted Darkness (Aug 28, 2012)

:L

Stay mad, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Let's see Hulk tag a legit speedster like Byakuya.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyways, reported since all you're doing is baiting and flaming.
You can go back to the trashpit.


----------



## Twisted Darkness (Aug 28, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Anyways, reported since all you're doing is baiting and flaming.
> You can go back to the trashpit.



I'm not baiting, nor am I flaming.

It's just hard for you guys to accept someone with a double-digit IQ.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

If you want to debate Hulk, go o the other thread. And post your 'evidence' Other then the standard MvC tactic of talking big and havin literally nothing to show for it.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Twisted Darkness said:


> I'm not baiting, nor am I flaming.
> 
> It's just hard for you guys to accept someone with a double-digit IQ.



Your 10 to the average MvC'er 9 is not an impressive feat.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd love to debate this fully, but i'm on the phone at work so it'd be too difficult to post scans and type correctly. I'll just say that the restrictions suck (even though it's a rematch thread) and the FRS expands. Let's not forget that even if naruto isn't allowed to transform, he still has kurama's support now. Remember datclone? 

I'll try to debate more if it's still open when I get off work this evening.......


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)

Twisted Darkness said:


> I'm not baiting, nor am I flaming.
> 
> It's just hard for you guys to accept someone with a double-digit IQ.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

Twisted Darkness said:


> I'm not baiting, nor am I flaming.
> 
> It's just hard for you guys to accept someone with a double-digit IQ.


Genius is that you?

And about flaunting your IQ online:



			
				STEPHEN HAWKING said:
			
		

> People who boast about their I.Q. are losers.


Source:


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bowerworld (Aug 28, 2012)

Twisted Darkness said:


> Byakuya would be slaughtered by any version of the Hulk's butthairs.



very true.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> spider-man beat the hulk threw faster reactions, and it is consistent because of other people he beat.



lol. No, Spiderman beating hulk is very far from consistent. Spiderman have no way to hurt the hulk . And Hulk should have faster reactions in OBD than Spider-man (he fight against guys with reactions far faster than Spider-man, Namor and Thor as a example).

hulk alredy tagged him with ease:

it's legit

In next pages hammer will say the Spider-man can beat a herald(because he beat FireLord) and it is consistent.

OBD site puts spiderman reactions as SuperSonic+, using the kraven feat:



> Reaction speed is supersonic+ (dodged a 4000 feet per second firearm from 2 meters away, no spider-sense)


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Make it the Horizon Spider, or the Tron spider and you got a victory


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Even if Spider-Man does avoid the FRS? It expands when he's vulnerable and he's caught up in the wind dome. Spider-Man really has no way of hurting someone who can stop a boss-size Rhino weighing thousands to tons and then tossing them into the air. Not to mention with Frog Katas, Clones, and everything else Naruto brings to the table in Sage Mode, Peter just doesn't win.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Horizon Peter shoots a vibranium laced cryo-capsule into Naruto's head.

:33


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Horizon Peter shoots a vibranium laced cryo-capsule into Naruto's head.
> 
> :33


Naruto can avoid the Third Raikage's high speed Nukite, that isn't hitting him.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Spider-sense precog + Horizon echo-locator

Sorry


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Spider-sense precog + Horizon echo-locator
> 
> Sorry


Sage Mode Precog + Kawazu Kumite. 

Sorry.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

You just countered a synchronized octodimensional awareness and positioning system with "Nu-hu"

Lulz

Also, sage mode precog? I don't rightly remeber that


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought only Bijuu mode Naruto had Precog wut


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

It's cool though. After Spider Island, the Horizon Spider packs a pre-cog jammer


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> You just countered a synchronized hexadimensional awareness and positioning system with "Nu-hu"
> 
> Lulz
> 
> Also, sage mode precog? I don't rightly remeber that


Sage Mode provides sensing abilities which allow to predict danger. Naruto could use it to such an effect the high speed Third Raikage wasn't able to touch him with the Nukite.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

You're comparing pushing a shopping cart to landing a flying circus on the moon


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> You're comparing pushing a shopping cart to landing a flying circus on the moon


The Third Raikage could avoid the FRS twice without having any trouble. Same FRS which is Mach 19.82 hypersonic. Naruto was able to avoid HIS attack and hit him in Sage Mode.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice try.
Now try something more along the lines of halfway the speed of light


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 28, 2012)

Spiderman get's rag dolled.

hammer keep posting that irrelevant shit of him lifting a train like anyone gives a damn when he's fighting a guy who tosses and rips through skyscraper sized animals as if they were tissue paper.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Couldn't have less credibility if Unknown had said it


----------

